# Safety Recall Notice - Replace brake vacuum micro switch



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Send Chevy Customer Care your VIN and ask if your car is part of this recall. There are only about 3100 cars involved in this recall in the US. I don't know how many in Canada.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2014corvette, 

I will await your private message with your name and VIN. Is this due to a recall letter you received or a concern you are trying to resolve yourself?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Received safety recall notice on my VIN.

Tom


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

2014corvette said:


> Received safety recall notice on my VIN.
> 
> Tom


But you don't want to take it to the dealer to be fixed for free?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The switch is located forward of and above the brake booster check valve.
It has a light brown connector with two wires leading into it.

It is a free service that takes less than 5 minutes to perform.....book time is .4 though.

Rob


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
Would rather replace switch myself

Tom


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
If I can replace for little cost, I'll do this myself


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the info.

Tom


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Then you will be bombarded with recall notices. This is a safety issue, wouldn't fool with it, and not getting it done would place the liability on your shoulders.


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi My VIN is on recall list.

Tom


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
After reading all the good information from everyone, will have dealer handle the recall.
I'll just pray they do not mutilate/damage the car. 


Thanks

Tom


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In all honesty Tom, I know how you feel.
I show four cars and consider myself the definition of anal.....look it up, my photo may be next to the word.

But, I have a great dealer that knows I'm a nut and respects that.
Regardless, this switch replacement only requires raising the hood, reach from the front of the car, disconnect harness and pull out switch from housing.
Then, they put a dash of silicon lube, provided in the kit, to the new switch legs and press it back into position.
Then reconnect the harness, start engine, hold at 3000 rpm and cycle the brake pedal to tigger the assist pump, verifying operation.
Do it as a 'Waiting customer'......as long as the shop isn't going gangbusters you'll be out in minutes and there is nothing touched during the service that would aggravate you.

I know, getting anything serviced seems to often create more aggravation but I think you'll find this is a nothin deal.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Tom feel free to send me a message or email me when you take your car in and I will make sure that I call them if I need to. By the way do you know Kelly J? She's the GM rep over on the Corvette forums. Do you have a C7?? 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I received a letter for my car a couple weeks ago. When I go to the Recall site it doesn't list this recall. Does that mean if I call a dealer I'll be SOL?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Farmboy, you have the letter. Take it in. It is possible for the GM recall site to not have the current information.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. The letter says parts aren't available yet anyways. Nor am I really concerned about it. 

Sure it should be done but I've drove old farm trucks full of grain or beets with manual brakes. I'm willing to bet it will still take a lot less foot pressure to stop my little Cruze than one of those trucks empty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmboy, 

You can certainly let us know your VIN and we can check our system as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Parts are becoming available. Your dealership will have to order them however.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> There are only about 3100 cars involved in this recall in the US. I don't know how many in Canada.


The brake recall is for far more cars than that, according to multiple sources from when this was first brought to light its close to 300,000 cars. pretty sure its all 2011 1.4T automatics and all/most of the 2012 automatic cruzes with the 1.4T. Chevy recalling 293k Cruze models over potential brake failure - Autoblog

I believe the 3100 cars you are referring to is the newest recall for the axle breaking issue. 3161 Chevrolet Cruze Sedans Recalled for Front Axle Issue - Motor Trend WOT


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout - My error. You are correct that the 3,000 or so car recall is for the MT front drive axle. The brake recall impacts every single 1.4T automatic built up to when the part was redesigned.


----------



## 2014corvette (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
You are correct.
After more thought, will have dealer make replacement of micro switch.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

2014corvette said:


> Hi,
> Would rather replace switch myself
> 
> Tom


I feel for you. I just got my recall notice today. I would gladly put the switch on myself. I tried to buy one. It is expensive & they couldn't order one. That was nine months ago. They will send me another notice when they get the parts in! At least they finally admitted they have a problem. I picture a 10 year old boy in a third world country putting these switches together, working 18 hours a day. Then they have to smuggle them out of a Communist country and put on a ship to the USA. Arriving just in time for the holidays, when I'll have lots a free time on my hands. At least at this time they are replacing a part rather than hacking it off like the last recall of the deflector shield!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Farmboy,
> 
> You can certainly let us know your VIN and we can check our system as well.
> 
> ...


VIN: 1G1PF5SC7C7115331


obermd said:


> Parts are becoming available. Your dealership will have to order them however.



I will give them a call so they can do what they need to. Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

We received *Safety Recall Notice **12213* for the brake vacuum micro switch today for our 2011 Cruze...and I quote:

"*PARTS ARE NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE,* but when parts are available, your Chevrolet dealer will replace the brake vacuum micro switch."

Uh, just when might that be, the _"...Twelvth of Never..." _(wink,wink)?

For those interested in knowing what & how the repair will be done, here is GM's document to NHSTA: http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM445630/RCRIT-13V360-8426P.pdf


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm, seems like the same problem I am having with my high efficiency furnace using vacuum operated pressure switches. Vent motor switch is okay, because its located on the air intake and the contacts stay clean. But the one located in the heat exchanger near the bottom that clicks off if the drain is not working is a first class PITA. This has exhaust gas fumes that creep up into the switch contacts adding a carbon layer. Testing it with a manometer and an ohmmeter, closed contact resistance is jumping all over the place.

Covered under warranty, but tired of driving over to get a new switch, so about every three months, clean those contacts or no heat.

With the Cruze, looks like the same thing, and I assume a microswitch is just that, switch contacts. And fed by all places, directly from the intake manifold that will have very high positive pressure when the turbo is kicked on. With all kinds of fumes in there to corrode those contacts.

I assume that vacuum line from the intake manifold has a check valve in it as that line goes to the same junction as that much smaller line from the vacuum motor. But learned a long time ago not to fool with stuff under warranty. But that check valve can also be the problem, vacuum pump is no match for intake manifold pressure.

In normal driving when I know I have to stop, hit the gas pedal to equalize when downshifting then ease off the gas. With the TB closed, this is when intake manifold vacuum is at the absolute maximum, don't need that pump. 

But if taking off in a screaming way with maximum turbo positive pressure, and if some idiot pulls out in front of you, and have to slam on the brakes, this is when you will really have a problem.

If they are replacing a microswitch with dirty contacts with another with clean contacts, I really don't see a solution to this problem, the contacts on that new switch will soon become dirty. Could also be check valve problems, just see a bunch of external plastic there, that plastic with thermal cycling, getting brittle with age can be the problem.

Neighbors with plastic siding, windows, and plumbing are sure having their share of problems. Just saying that plastic is their problem, and the same can apply to the Cruze. Ironically, that plastic used in throwaway bottles is far superior, has to be due to FDA requirements. Now what about automotive?

88 Supra does not have this problem, all metal, and plated at that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See that my Cruze falls into this recall category, something else to worry about. If a contact problem, should have gone with solid state, pressure transducer can be part of the chip and sealed, if they would let us American engineers keep our jobs.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmboy, 

Our system is down until 2:00 pm EST. I will let you know, once we have access. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze 4321 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Farmboy,
> 
> Our system is down until 2:00 pm EST. I will let you know, once we have access.
> 
> ...


Must be the same Government system that the health care is using!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Farmboy,
> 
> Our system is down until 2:00 pm EST. I will let you know, once we have access.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PM.

I service some equipment at a couple dealers. I'll stop by one, one of these days and take care of it.
:iloveyou:

:signs053:

mg:

:signs047:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmboy, 

This is so cool! Just so you know, I have printed your statement for my cubicle wall "Things That Make Me Smile"! If you need any assistance we are here to assist. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I need a lot of assistance... 

Unfortunately, my car is the least of my worries.

I'm glad I made your day.


----------

